# Femoral arterial bypass graft



## audree20 (Jan 29, 2009)

Need help on this...brain dead lately....radiology coder.

Patient presents for a non-invasive arterial duplex ultrasound of the lower extremities.  Patient is status post femoral artery bypass graft.  I need a dx code and no matter what I look at it doesn't seem right.  Can someone help me asap?

Thanks,

Audrey Kelly, CPC


----------



## LaSeille (Feb 10, 2009)

Would V58.73 be appropriate?


----------

